# Egr tube...titanium?



## Zkiller (Feb 9, 2007)

I have an 86 300zx NA, what is the tube that goes from the exhaust manifold to the egr made out of...and what size is it. I am pretty sure it is half inch, and I want to say its titanuim don't know. 

Or... Is there an exhuast maifold that will fit my car that puts the egr an the driver side of my car? I am puttiong a pathfinder intake on it, however I still have to smog it. So I iether need to buy some tubing and route the egr from the pass to the drivers side or get and exhaust manifold with it already on the drivers side. Any other options would be greatly aprriciated. Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Should be able to use the Pathfinder exhaust manifold on it, so there would be your EGR fitting. And no, it's not titanium. If it were it would be worth more than the rest of the engine....


----------

